# Airbrushing classes



## cookiegirl (May 23, 2007)

hey everyone,
I'm looking for a good place to take a class on airbrushing techniques for cakes. If anyone knows of anyone who teaches in the New York city area or of anyone who would be willing to teach I would love to hear about it. I'm also looking for good information about what equipment to buy, any good books on the subject or websites. Thanks.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

A quick tip..

Go to the dollar shops and load up on cheap coloring books and practice!! believe me it helps.

You can also purchase some Basic airbrushing books from craft shops like Michael's.

Winbeckler Industries also have classes and books


----------

